# Ugly router table



## crquack (Oct 10, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157611308566726/

I don't even know why I am showing this. Perhaps I am surprised that the thing is actually standing and working. A few points:

1) The top was ripped off my sander which no longer needs it. The advantages:
a) Ready made chunk of wood covered with laminate (all bare areas shellacked)
b) It is "pre-stressed" - I picked the slightly convex side for the top
c) It has been massacred already so no regrets if it ends up as firewood
d) Not too big, not too small

2) I was convinced that I would screw up the installation of the Veritas insert plate - yet I got it first time! He That Directs All Things gave me a free pass I guess...

3) I love the Veritas plate - cheap, easy to use and the router can be used off hand with it still attached.

4) A very expensive router table would not store this easily in my garage.

5) This will give me opportunity to learn. Next time I should have a better idea what works and what does not.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

My first table was a chunk left over from a sink cutout. It wasn't pretty at all. You did fine.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Fine job indeed! Very compact.


----------



## Skyglider (Nov 2, 2008)

Nice and simple. The router table looks to be purposely made about 5 inches higher than the miter saw table. What's the router table height compared to your height? Are the legs attached to the bottom of the table when in use or just held there by the weight of the table and router?


----------



## crquack (Oct 10, 2008)

1) I found that this table height was more comfortable. Originally I was going to clamp it to a Workmate but I find that anything I do on the Workmate is not good for my back. You will notice that the table level is close to the working surface of the saw (a bit higher).

2) The legs are not fixed in any way right now but will be. I just wanted to give it a day or two before I decided what was the best way to do it.


----------



## guyonahog (Jun 20, 2007)

Does it work?.......................If so, who cares what it looks like as long as you like it.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

I agree, if it gets the job done it's great.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Gold Star for ingenuity
Bronze Star for creativity
Silver Star for artistry
and a big grin for usability.

Allthunbs


----------



## crquack (Oct 10, 2008)

Thank you.
High praise indeed. Particularly the silver star for artistry - this for a man whose best friend is dead-blow hammer.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Sure looks functional to me and if it does the job for you great.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI crquack

I don't think their is such of thing as a Ugly router table , and I have seen some that could be call a be lame but not yours.  ex: plywood board clamped into metal vise on it's side, for just one of them.. 

Yours is just fine and will server you well for a very long time...

Nice job 

======




crquack said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157611308566726/
> 
> I don't even know why I am showing this. Perhaps I am surprised that the thing is actually standing and working. A few points:
> 
> ...


----------



## Fourleftpaws (Feb 12, 2007)

As I was advised here sometime ago - there is no ugly router table - as long as it functions for you - its a thing of beauty - you did good!


----------



## Scrap Pile (Nov 7, 2008)

Looks Good to me. I can see that you made something work that
is simple and practiable. ya know many of the fancy tables ,work benches,etc. are so fancy that it must be hard to ever put them
to hard use. Just my opinion. Thanks for sharing your Pics.


----------



## radioflyer (Dec 21, 2008)

It looks very useful, I share your problems with the low tables - I need to always add 6 inches or more in height to keep from pain from leaning over - I may take a very close look at your photos for some ideas...


----------



## crquack (Oct 10, 2008)

Feel free. PM me if you want anything specific. Bad backs must stick together!

Hodie minus sugam!


----------



## radioflyer (Dec 21, 2008)

crquack said:


> Feel free. PM me if you want anything specific. Bad backs must stick together!
> 
> Hodie minus sugam!


The bane of getting older - it seems the back goes first - it always seems that work tables are made for short pigmies, I am 6'2" and "standard" is always too short...

I do like the folding idea lots - I have so little room.


----------

